# What's the best way to open up a wall for new electrical?



## tippydust (Jun 25, 2018)

I'm installing a new outlet about 5 feet to the left of an existing outlet. What is the best way to open up a wall for the electrician ( all while making it easy to repair the drywall after the fact )? The electrician will need to drill through studs horizantally in order to feed the romex to the new location

I was thinking of drilling out 5-6" hole saw holes near every stud ( enough to get a small drill behind the drywall ). That way the wall holes can easily be filled back in with the cut out drywall holes.

Is there a better way?


----------



## jecky (Apr 24, 2017)

I had to move 4 circuits from one wall to another when I was relocating a kitchen. I cut the drywall out below the baseboard height and holesawed a “channel” to run the MC lite cable. Cut 1 1/8” holes through about 8 metal studs. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

If you have access to the ceiling cavity you are better off going up through the top plate and back down the cavity where the new point has to go.


----------



## flooringguy (Mar 18, 2020)

gazman said:


> If you have access to the ceiling cavity you are better off going up through the top plate and back down the cavity where the new point has to go.


This is a good idea


----------

